# The most architecturally devoid buildings of the UK.



## Brucey7 (Sep 21, 2014)

Motivated by seeing several buildings that were just simply so bland and frankly awful I was wondering if we could start a thread about such buildings. In other words post here the worst, soulless bland buildings you can think of. You can post buildings of any era but I'm guessing it's going to largely draw upon the 00's onwards.

Here's one to get you started:

The Place, Southwark



















Credit to corerising and potto respectively from here at skyscrapercity.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Seriously? I love The Place. Look at those lines.

I count minimalism as an architectural feature.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I would say crap like this is the most architecturally devoid stuff in the world. No attempt to make a statement or to look sleek and stylish. All are just half-assed attempts to replicate old styles in order to be as safe as possible.


----------



## Brucey7 (Sep 21, 2014)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Seriously? I love The Place. Look at those lines.
> 
> I count minimalism as an architectural feature.


I would have to disagree, it's also the overbearing nature of The Place that does it for me, the scale is horrific compared to it's surroundings - and that's saying something when one of it's neighbors is a skyscraper.


----------



## Londonese (Sep 20, 2014)

The Place really doesn't bother me.

As for ThatOneGuy's post, that sort of architecture is definitely irritating due to its lack of architectural qualities, but it is ultimately inoffensive, and a great improvement on from the 60s and 70s stuff.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Its inoffensiveness is what bothers me. It's trying desperately hard to have nothing to say, to have zero controversial reaction, and yet to also fool people into thinking it's something grander than it is.

I like 60s and 70s stuff. There were a lot of cool geometric and linear patterns back then. Most of it is miles better than this pseudo-architecture that relies on knock-off false detail. At least architecture from that time was honest about what it was.


----------



## Londonese (Sep 20, 2014)

Grand public buildings and skyscrapers are the sort of buildings we want to be contentious and striking. We want them to push boundaries, and have plenty to say.

When it comes to vernacular architecture (which is what you posted), nothing matters more than simple aesthetics. It doesn't matter if it's pastiche. People will forget that eventually. Ultimately, only the aesthetics will be considered. Would you rather live here...










Or here?...










Because the latter was considered to be inoffensive and pastiche when it was first built.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

4 WTC, NYC


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^But look at the reflections it provides! It's like a canvas. And the angles are like a knife that can cut the air. Surely that is not architecturally devoid.



Londonese said:


> Grand public buildings and skyscrapers are the sort of buildings we want to be contentious and striking. We want them to push boundaries, and have plenty to say.
> 
> When it comes to vernacular architecture (which is what you posted), nothing matters more than simple aesthetics. It doesn't matter if it's pastiche. People will forget that eventually. Ultimately, only the aesthetics will be considered. Would you rather live here...
> 
> ...


If it is built to a good design standard then it is a different story. I would not say those are arhitecturally void. But these knock-offs with mediocre cookie-cutter decoration, like the hotels I posted, are badly trying to be something they're not.

I would rather live here, which has a clear architectural vision (despite the lamps which spoil the view)








Or here









Than here, which seems like the architect went out of his way to not go out of his way.

















For me it's more important if a building is maintained or not. Most of the housing estates like the one you posted are very run down.


----------



## william of waco (Jul 13, 2008)

For me the biggest culprit would be Portland House. What makes it all the more excruciating is that it sits right next to one of my favorite buildings in London, which is Cardinal place.

Portland House








londonist.com

Cardinal Place








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/C...ardinal_Place_-_geograph.org.uk_-_1739905.jpg

Standing next to each other








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/C...Westminster_Cathedral_2011_Cardinal_Place.jpg


----------



## Brucey7 (Sep 21, 2014)

Time for one of my least favourite buildings ever - the Guoman Hotel. It beggars belief that this turd was ever built at all, but that it was built next to Tower Bridge is truly insane. I genuinely cannot think of a single saving grace of this soulless building. Anyway, enjoy:




























I don't own any of the pictures, all credit to the respective owners.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Horrible.


----------

